
Everything the Government Did to WikiLeaks Is Now Done to Mainstream Reporters - gasull
https://freedom.press/news-advocacy/virtually-everything-the-government-did-to-wikileaks-is-now-being-done-to-mainstream-us-reporters/
======
amaccuish
It's funny how everything US related is flagged or removed, yet China is fair
game...

------
olfactory
To those who view this story as political (such as HN moderators), think about
it. Press freedom is a much more fundamental issue than political affiliation.

Much of the discussion that has been suppressed by mods on HN has had to with
the knee-jerk characterization of stories like this as political. It will be
interesting to see whether this story survives on the home page or whether the
thought suppression regime (mods and their cronies) is able to suppress it.

Press freedom is, in a sense, in opposition to authoritarianism. HN mods have
shown a strong pro-authoritarian sentiment, so I would not be surprised to see
this story (and even this comment) come under attack.

Warning: Up-voting this comment will put you on the radar of the moderators.

~~~
na85
Guess I'm on the moderators' radar.

For a crowd that likes to consider itself the internet's intelligentsia, HN
readers at large seem surprisingly ignorant of the fact that since technology
is a human endeavor, politics and tech are forever inextricably linked.

Thus, the blanket ban on political articles only makes sense for articles that
have no technological aspect.

Surveillance of journalists, pervasive state- and corporate-enabled
surveillance at that, is exactly what HN should be discussing.

But I guess it's easier to just stick our heads in the sand, not think too
hard about where our paycheck comes from, and discuss the latest Electron
Bloatware as a Service.

~~~
olfactory
Very well put. I've made a very similar point to HN mods in the past and it
was arrogantly rebuffed. They just don't perceive the distinction you
describe.

I think many HN readers agree with the point you make, but a vocal and
influential minority (as well as the mods) do not.

~~~
na85
Well, if any moderator reads this and wants to discuss it civilly then they
should email me and I will happily oblige.

------
nodesocket
> despite the fact that he was just doing what every major US journalism
> organization does: publishing leaked classified information in the public
> interest.

I'm not sure that major news outlets leak classified information that may put
US military and government officials in danger. That's where this article lost
me and I stopped.

~~~
blackbagboys
According to the government, every leak of classified information "may" put
the goverment's personnel and interests at risk. That doesn't mean it's true,
and even if it is true it's not necessarily a sufficient reason to halt
publication.

